
Humble Bundle Coding Books by No Starch Press - mitchbob
https://www.humblebundle.com/books/learn-you-some-code-books
======
wenc
A few recognizably good titles like Land of Lisp and the "Learn you" titles
(though I own a copy of Learn You A Haskell and it was just ok -- but kudos to
Miran Lipovaca for writing it).

Haven't heard of the rest though.

------
pkrumins
Woo! My book is in this new bundle. Go get it!

